# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries >  ΠΑΛΙΕΣ ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΕΙΣ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΩΝ

## Appia_1978

Τα δρομολόγια από τον Πειραιά, του έτους 1934:

1934_1.jpg

----------


## esperos

Φίλτατε  *Appia  1978*,  η  ''επετηρίδα''  έχει  203  σελίδες... :Wink:

----------


## Appia_1978

Μπα, κάτι λιγότερες μιας και στη δική μου έκδοση οι πρώτες σελίδες είναι λάθος τυπωμένες ...

Πάντως μην ανησυχείς. Αυτά είχα να βάλω ;-)

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Ανοίγω ένα νέο θέμα, να δούμε αν θα φτουρίσει. Ανακοινώσεις για δρομολόγια πλοίων του παρελθόντος π.χ. από παλιές εφημερίδες. 
Την αρχή κάνω με τη σχετική ανακοίνωση από την εφημερίδα "Καθημερινή", 25/2/1983. 
kathimerini 83 dromologia.jpg 
(Από Πειραιά και Ραφήνα, αναφέρονται όλα μαζί!):shock:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

πάρα πολύ ωράιο θέμα να θυμηθούμε τα παλιά δρομολόγια.

----------


## Chris_Chania

Κ από μένα καποια παλιά δρομολόγια του 1990, όπως είχαν δημοσιευτεί στον Ριζοσπάστη. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, ήταν λίγες μέρες πριν τις εκλογές του '90.
Πολλοί παλιοί καλοί φίλοι μας ταξίδευαν τότε....σχεδόν κανένας δεν υπάρχει πια εδώ... :Sad:

----------


## Chris_Chania

Κ μερικές ανακοινώσεις ακόμα, πάλι απο το 1990 (πηγή: Ριζοσπάστης)

----------


## Rocinante

Απιστευτα πραγματα. Προσπαθειστε να φανταστειτε τον εαυτο σας το 1990 να υπαρχει Internet να υπαρχουν ψηφιακες μηχανες και να ειστε στο κοκκινο.
Τοτε υπηρχαν μονο καποιοι πρωτοποροι που για καλη μας τυχη ειναι συμφορουμιστες και μας μεταφερουν απο τα πολυτιμα αρχεια τους την ατμοσφαιρα απο τη μακρυνη εκεινη υπεροχη εποχη. Τους ευχαριστουμε πολυ καθως και σενα Chris_Chania για το υπεροχο υλικο.

----------


## Chris_Chania

Σ ευχαριστω πολυ για τα καλά σου λόγια φιλε μου, η ΄λόξα' που είχα απο τότε αποδεικνυεται μετα απο 20 χρονια οτι τελικα αξιζε τον κόπο.
Τι πιο ωραιο απο το να θυμόμαστε ολοι μας τα καραβια που ταξιδευαν ολους μας καποιες δεκαετιες πριν, ομορφη νοσταλγια, συμφωνεις?

----------


## Rocinante

> Σ ευχαριστω πολυ για τα καλά σου λόγια φιλε μου, η ΄λόξα' που είχα απο τότε αποδεικνυεται μετα απο 20 χρονια οτι τελικα αξιζε τον κόπο.
> 
> 
> 
> Τι πιο ωραιο απο το να θυμόμαστε ολοι μας τα καραβια που ταξιδευαν ολους μας καποιες δεκαετιες πριν, ομορφη νοσταλγια, συμφωνεις?


Σε 20 χρονια απο τωρα θα εχει μεινει κατι ελαχιστο να θυμομαστε. Σε 25 ομως καποιοι θα θυμονται τις "θρυλικες" :Confused:  κοντρες του Nissos mykonos ή Chios ή Syros ή δεν ξερω γω τι αλλο με τα Blue star Ithaki Paros Naxos Ios Thira Santorini κλπ


Valencay vs Princesse Astrid
Horsa vs Prince Laurent
Koningin Wilhelmina vs Comte de Nice
Liseaux vs Jens Bang
Roi baudouin vs Provence
Και αλλα πολλα...

----------


## Apostolos

> ...Προσπαθειστε να φανταστειτε τον εαυτο σας το 1990 να υπαρχει Internet να υπαρχουν ψηφιακες μηχανες και να ειστε στο κοκκινο.


Τότε για να πας στο κοκκινο έριχνες πολύυυ ποδαρόδρομο ασε που δέν επιτρέπονταν, ασε και ότι κινδύνευες να σε φάνε τα τσακάλια!
Μας πήγατε πολύ πίσω φίλοι μας... Τότε που το 143 επερνέ φωτια κάθε μερα απο εμένα ακούγοντας τα τότε δρομολόγια...

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Σε ένα από τα δρομολόγια που έβαλε ο Chris Chania, φαίνεται να φεύγουν την ίδια ώρα (19.00) της 7/4/1990 τα πλοία Med Sky και Καντια, για Ηράκλειο. 
Είναι, βέβαια, προφανές ότι τα δρομολόγια αυτά ήταν έκτακτα (τουλάχιστον του Med Sky) και σχετίζονται με τις βουλευτικές εκλογές που διεξάγονταν την επόμενη ημέρα (8/4/1990).   
Ξέρουμε ποιο πλοίο από τα δύο πιο πάνω ήταν πιο γρήγορο και θα άρχισε να χάνεται από το ορίζοντα του αργότερου;  :Confused: 

Απ'οτι ξέρω, το Κάντια δεν πρέπει να πήγαινε πολύ γρήγορα

----------


## Chris_Chania

> Σε ένα από τα δρομολόγια που έβαλε ο Chris Chania, φαίνεται να φεύγουν την ίδια ώρα (19.00) της 7/4/1990 τα πλοία Med Sky και Καντια, για Ηράκλειο. 
> 
> Είναι, βέβαια, προφανές ότι τα δρομολόγια αυτά ήταν έκτακτα (τουλάχιστον του Med Sky) και σχετίζονται με τις βουλευτικές εκλογές που διεξάγονταν την επόμενη ημέρα (8/4/1990). 
> Ξέρουμε ποιο πλοίο από τα δύο πιο πάνω ήταν πιο γρήγορο και θα άρχισε να χάνεται από το ορίζοντα του αργότερου;  
> 
> Απ'οτι ξέρω, το Κάντια δεν πρέπει να πήγαινε πολύ γρήγορα


Ακριβως, το Med Sky εκανε εκτακτο δρομολογιο λογω εκλογων, ενω το Καντια εκανε το κανονικο του δρομολογιο. Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος για το ποιο εκοβε το νημα πιο γρηγορα, παντως οντως το Καντια δεν φημιζοταν για την μεγαλη ταχυτητα του :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Chris_Chania

> Τότε για να πας στο κοκκινο έριχνες πολύυυ ποδαρόδρομο ασε που δέν επιτρέπονταν, ασε και ότι κινδύνευες να σε φάνε τα τσακάλια!
> Μας πήγατε πολύ πίσω φίλοι μας... Τότε που το 143 επερνέ φωτια κάθε μερα απο εμένα ακούγοντας τα τότε δρομολόγια...


Εσυ επαιρνες φιλε Αποστολε το 143 καθε μερα κ δεν μπορουσα να πιασω γραμμη εγω????? :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ...τι μαθαινει κανεις μετα απο 10-20 χρονια :Smile:

----------


## τοξοτης

Στο συν/νο το δρομολόγιο του <Γλάρος> όταν ήταν στο Ιόνιο απο την ιστοσελίδα www.nikiana.wordpress.com

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

My friends

I hope this scan from the Holy Week of April 9-15, 1990 will bring back memories, especially as it mentions other "less traveled" routes.

April 9 1990.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

This is a scan from _Kathimerini_ of Sunday, September 26, 1976 that presents the passenger lines 33 years ago!  Notice such great historic ships like _Apollon, Leto, Kanaris, Miaoulis, Kyklades, Na&#239;as_ but also the sad *Kydon* and* Faistos
*September 26 1976.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

This is a scan from _Kathimerini_ of Sunday, October 4, 1976 
October 3 1976.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Τα δρομολόγια από τον Πειραιά, του έτους 1934:


Appia_1978 Only now did I read this wonderful scan of schedules!  Thank you! I guess it was added to the site before I joined in January 2009. What is the album?

----------


## Appia_1978

Καλημέρα Νικόλα και ευχαριστώ,

είναι από το λεύκωμα της Ένωσης Εφοπλιστών Επιβατηγών Πλοίων:

Η Ελληνική Επιβατηγός Ναυτιλία 1921-2001

----------


## gtogias

Για όσους ενδιαφέρονται για ανακοινώσεις δρομολογίων (και όχι μόνο) μια ματιά στο αρχείο εφημερίδων της Εθνικής Βιβλιοθήκης της Ελλάδος θα τους ανταμοίψει:

http://www.nlg.gr/digitalnewspapers/ns/main.html

Ιδιαίτερα πλούσιο υλικό μέχρι και τα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 1960

----------


## xara



----------


## Ellinis

> Για όσους ενδιαφέρονται για ανακοινώσεις δρομολογίων (και όχι μόνο) μια ματιά στο αρχείο εφημερίδων της Εθνικής Βιβλιοθήκης της Ελλάδος θα τους ανταμοίψει:
> 
> http://www.nlg.gr/digitalnewspapers/ns/main.html 
> 
> Ιδιαίτερα πλούσιο υλικό μέχρι και τα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 1960


Αγαπητέ gtogias, σε ευχαριστούμε για το σύνδεσμο, πραγματικά έχει πολύ ενδιαφέρον υλικό.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ένα εξαιρετικό θέμα.
Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ όλους τους φίλους.
Ξαναγυρίζουμε πίσω σε άλλες εποχές....

Φίλε gtogias, ο σύνδεσμος που μας υπέδειξες είναι πραγματική φλέβα χρυσού....

----------


## Appia_1978

Γεια σας,
ξαναβρήκα πρόσφατα μια φωτοτυπωμένη μπροσούρα με τα δρομολόγια του 1973. Αναφέρονται τα δρομολόγια για την Κρήτη, τα Δωδεκάνησα το Σαρωνικό και τα υπόλοιπα νησιά του Αιγαίου. Το αξιοσημείωτο είναι, ότι περιέχει και μερικές ασπρόμαυρες εικόνες πλοίων της εποχής!  
1973A Kopie.jpg 
1973B Kopie.jpg 
1973C Kopie.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Γεια σας,
> ξαναβρήκα πρόσφατα μια φωτοτυπωμένη μπροσούρα με τα δρομολόγια του 1973. Αναφέρονται τα δρομολόγια για την Κρήτη, τα Δωδεκάνησα το Σαρωνικό και τα υπόλοιπα νησιά του Αιγαίου. Το αξιοσημείωτο είναι, ότι περιέχει και μερικές ασπρόμαυρες εικόνες πλοίων της εποχής!


Very nice indeed!   Thank you!

N

----------


## Appia_1978

Σε ευχαριστώ Νικόλα. Παρεπιπτόντως, κάθε μέρα περιμένω με ανυπομονησία να διαβάσω τα νεότερα γραφόμενά σου  :Wink: 





> Very nice indeed! Thank you!





> N

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Is this the oldest advertisement of a Greek passenger Line that you have seen?  This is an ad of *Goudes Lines* from the _Diary of Skokos_ (_To Imerologion tou Skokou_) of 1886, just 123 years ago!

For the benefit of the non-Greek speaking readers, this ad presents departures from _Piraeus_ to Kalamaki (south side of the Corinth isthmus) and then from Corinth directly to Aegina (_sic, how is this possible?_), Patras, Kyllene, Zakynthos (Zante), Katakolon (for Olympia), Gytheion, Leonidion, Spetses, Hydra, Piraeus (every Monday at 7:00 pm). Also every Monday at 7:00 pm for Aegina, Poros, Hydra, Spetses, Helion (now Porto Heli), Astros and Nauplion. Every Tuesday at 7:00pm for Lavrion, Aliverion, Chalkis, Atalante, Stylis, Volos.

Every Wednesday at 7:00 pm for Aegina, Poros, Hydra, Spetses, Helion and Nauplion. Every Friday at 7:00 pm (what was it with 7:00 pm, unless they were waiting for people to finish their business in Athens) for Hydra, Spetses, Leonidiond, Gytheion, Kalamai (Kalamata), Pylos, Marathos (Gargalianoi), Aghia Kyriaki (Filiatra), Katakolon, Zakynthos, Kyllene, Patras, Aegion, Corinth, Kalamakion and Piraeus.  Also on Friday at 7:00 pm for Lavrion, Aliverion, Chalkis, Limne, Atalante, Stylis, Oreoi, Almyros (!), Volos. 

Finally, on Saturday at 7:00 pm for Aegina, Poros, Hydra, Spetses, Helion  and Nauplion.
Goudes 1886.jpg

For those not familiar with *GOUDES LINES* (_Atmoploia Goude_), The company was founded by Dimitrios Goudes in Piraeus in 1879. Its first passenger ship was the paddle wheel *Spetsai* of 110 tons that was doing the Argosaronikos run (Aegina to Spetsai and further). This was the famous _Goudes duck_ (_i papia tou Goudi_). 

It is safe to assume that the other runs advertised here were done by:
1. *Kriti*, a 287 tons ship
2. *Nauplion*, a 285 tons ship
3. *Ellas*, a 173 tons ship
The Piraeus-Lavrion-Volos run was by *Mina*, a 61 tons ship, although others were used as well.
The Goudes Lines had also *Peloponnesos* and *Adriatikos*

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> This ad presents departures from _Piraeus_ to Kalamaki (south side of the Corinth isthmus) and then from Corinth directly to *Aegina* (_sic, how is this possible?_), Patras, Kyllene, Zakynthos (Zante), Katakolon (for Olympia), Gytheion, Leonidion, Spetses, Hydra, Piraeus (every Monday at 7:00 pm).


Something tells me that the ad wanted to say _Aegion_ and not *Aegina..*.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

From the same *Diary of Skokos* (Imerologion tou Skokou) I am presenting here 12 pages of schedules and ticket prices of 1887. About Konstantinos Skokos, here is a small comment from a Greek site
*Κωνσταντίνος Σκόκος*(*1855-1929*) Τ' όνομά του συνδέθηκε με το "_Εθνικόν Ημερολόγιο_" που εξέδιδε συνεχώς από το 1886 μέχρι και το 1918 και που στις σελίδες του συγκέντρωσε τις καλύτερες συνεργασίες των ελλήνων λογοτεχνών της εποχής. Σ' αυτό καταχώρησε, με το ψευδώνυμο "ΣΑΤΑΝΑΣ", τα μικρά σατιρικά του επιγράμματα, είδος στο οποίο πραγματικά διέπρεψε. Ασχολήθηκεν επίσης και με τη λυρική ποίηση, σε καθαρεύουσα κι ευθυμογραφικά πεζά. 

_And now let's turn to his 1887 Diary

Greek Shipping Company Schedules

_Shipping Lines 1887a.jpg

Shipping Lines 1887b.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

More from the  *Diary of Skokos* (Imerologion tou Skokou) of 1887. Here we have the schedules for the Amvrakikos run of the same Shipping Line...
Shipping Lines 1887c.jpg

And the Epirus and Albania run.

Shipping Lines 1887d.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

More from the  *Diary of Skokos* (Imerologion tou Skokou) of 1887. Here we have the schedules for the Lavrion line of the same Shipping Line as well as  various ticket prices ...
Shipping Lines 1887e.jpgShipping Lines 1887f.jpgShipping Lines 1887g.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

More from the  *Diary of Skokos* (Imerologion tou Skokou) of 1887. Here we have the schedules of *Panellenion Lines

*Shipping Lines 1887h.jpgShipping Lines 1887i.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

More from the  *Diary of Skokos* (Imerologion tou Skokou) of 1887. Here we have the schedules of *Goudes Lines

*Shipping Lines 1887j.jpgShipping Lines 1887k.jpgShipping Lines 1887l.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

From the _National Diary of Vrettos_ (_E0nikon Imerologion tou Vrettou_)  of 1864. 

An ad of a Greek agency _Papayannis Brothers_ offering shipping connection between England (Liverpool) and the Eastern Mediterranean... The ships have distinctly Greek names

Liverpool.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

From the _National Diary of Vrettos_ (_E0nikon Imerologion tou Vrettou_)  of 1865. 

An ad of a Austrian Lines Lloyd-Austriaco serving Piraeus, Constantinople and other ports

Lloyd.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

From the _National Diary of Vrettos_ (_E0nikon Imerologion tou Vrettou_)  of 1865. 

An ad of the French Messageries Lines 
Messageries 1865.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Καταπληκτική δουλειά Νικόλα!!! :shock:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Why did passengers have to take boats to go around Peloponnesos or to Amvrakikos in the end of the 19th century?  Several friends have asked me...

The answer is of course that there were no roads for reasonable transportation...

I upload below a photograph of *Iera Odos* around 1912. This is taken a few meters after the monastery of Daphni, when the road turns right and goes down to Skaramanga... The conditions of the road so close to Athens indicate the lack of any good, passable road in Greece 100 years ago... 

Iear Odos 1912.jpg

My father (who was born in Eleusis in 1903) was always telling me of the conditions of such roads in the first decade of the 1900s. He recalled a horse-driven service from Eleusis to Athens that took 5 hours to arrive to Koumoundourou Square in Athens... In fact, he remembered that in the 1900s and 1910s, the main means of transportation "to the capital" was *a regularly scheduled passenger boat that was going from Eleusis to Piraeus*, often with stops in Salamis and Perama!

The picture above reminds me of other statements by my father (who passed away in 1983). Since Eleusis had only primary school (_Demotikon_) at that time, he and several other Eleusinian boys would go every day  to Mandra for _Scholarheion_... Leader among them _Orestes Laskos_ (the great bohemian Greek poet and later film director), the brother of our Greek hero _Vassilis Laskos_ who died as the captain of the submarine _Lambros Katsonis_ outside of Skiathos in 1943. After school, they would start walking back to Eleusis (Orestes ahead of all) only to be attacked by the _Mandraioi_ boys using _stones from the road_...  And around today's _Ano Eleusis_ there would wait the older Vassilis Laskos with his  _Eleusiniotiki parea_, who would start throwing stones at the Mandraioi, while shouting in _Arvanitika_  very descriptive choice curses and other words like _Ai sihtir_...  Well, seeing the road above, I can understand what he was talking about...

I am also attaching the schedule of the SPAP trains in 1889, as published in *Asty***, vol 5, issue 214. Note that  from Piraeus to Patras it would take 9 1/2 hours

Asty  5, 214 (1889).jpg

[**: *Asty* was the Sunday magazine published by _Babis Anninos_ (1852-1934) in Athens from 1885-1890. It was a very popular satirical magazine in the style of Soures' publications. After 1890 it became a popular daily, with Themistocles Anninos as editor and his brother, Georgios Drosinis, Georgios Soures and others as regular contributors

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Καταπληκτική δουλειά Νικόλα!!!


Thank you Appia and thank you to all, especially ellinis, roi_baudoin, britanis, esperos, voyager, henry, paroskayak, mastrokostas and all the others who have responded to my rather strange and eclectic articles...  It has been a pleasure to share these with you. My log book says that I joined just 5 weeks ago, on January 21, 2009.... and I am already at 380 messages...  I need to be careful...  I assume you are all preparing for _Ka0ara Deutera_...  Regrettably, nothing like this here in the States... But the kids and I will fly our kites this weekend (Monday is a regular work day here).  Thanks again...  NAP

----------


## Appia_1978

Καλημέρα,

με βάση τις αναφορές στα παλιά δρομολόγια του φίλου Νικόλα από το Baedeker του 1908, έψαξα και βρήκα τα δρομολόγια Ιταλίας - Ελλάδος από το Baedeker του 1967  :Wink: 
Δυστυχώς, δεν αναφέρονται με τόσες λεπτομέρειες όπως το 1908 ...

*Πειραιάς - Μπρίντιζι - Βενετία:*

Olympic Cruises (Nomikos Lines)
- Miaoulis

Typaldos Lines
- Angelika
- Hellas

New Epirotiki
- Epiros
- Kolokotronis

Kavounides
- Philippos

*Πάτρα - Ηγουμενίτσα - Μπρίντιζι:*

Epirotiki
- Atreus

Adriatica / HML (Μέσω Ηγουμενίτσας)
- Appia
- Egnatia

*Πειραιάς - Μπρίντιζι - Τεργέστη:*

Adriatica
- San Giorgio
- San Marco

*Πειραιάς - Μπρίντιζι:*

HML
- Apollonia

*Πάτρα - Αγκώνα (Εξπρές):*

Typaldos Lines
- Chanea

Efthymiadis Lines
- Sophia

*Πειραιάς - Ιτέα - Πάτρα - Κέρκυρα - Κότορ - Ντουμπρόβνικ - Σπλιτ - Ζαντάρ - Ριγέκα - Κόπερ - Τεργέστη:*

Jadrolinija
- Διάφορα

Και τώρα το καλύτερο και ολότελα άγνωστο σε εμένα. Το θυμάται κανείς αυτό το πλοίο;

*Ηγουμενίτσα - Κέρκυρα - Οτράντο:*

Pagoulatos
- Elena

----------


## Ellinis

Nαι είναι το ΕΛΕΝΑ Π. που το ξερουν οι περισσότεροι απο το περασμα του απο τη Ραφήνα

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Nαι είναι το ΕΛΕΝΑ Π. που το ξερουν οι περισσότεροι απο το περασμα του απο τη Ραφήνα


Ari  You bit me!!!  I just did not realize that such a small ship was doing Igoumenitsa-Otranto in the 1960s....

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Καλημέρα,
> 
> με βάση τις αναφορές στα παλιά δρομολόγια του φίλου Νικόλα από το Baedeker του 1908, έψαξα και βρήκα τα δρομολόγια Ιταλίας - Ελλάδος από το Baedeker του 1967 
> Δυστυχώς, δεν αναφέρονται με τόσες λεπτομέρειες όπως το 1908 ...


My friend

While it does not give a lot of details, this document is very important for all of us...  Now I will start checking other Baedekers for more info!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Thank you so much Appia 1978 for the routes to Italy.

*"Elena P"* was the first car-ferry (close type) of Rafina Port.
We can see her in the Port Irakleous in the period of her conversion in 1964.
Here
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...473#post176473

----------


## Ellinis

> Ari You bit me!!! I just did not realize that such a small ship was doing Igoumenitsa-Otranto in the 1960s....


Yπήρχαν και χειρότερα... δες *εδώ* το καραβάκι που έκανε την ίδια γραμμή το 1966-72;

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Yπήρχαν και χειρότερα... δες *εδώ* το καραβάκι που έκανε την ίδια γραμμή το 1966-72;


It must have been quite an experience to pass from Kerkyra to Otranto with this... But then, *Frinton* (a ship that I otherwise _adored_) was going all the way up to Trieste and Venice in the 1930s!!!

----------


## Appia_1978

Καλοί μου φίλοι,

σας ευχαριστώ θερμότατα  :Very Happy: 

Ανέβασα στο θέμα για την Ατμοπλοϊα Τυπάλδου κάτι, που πιστεύω να σας ενδιαφέρει :mrgreen:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

This is an August 29, 1953 advertisement of the *Delfini* going from Piraeus to Aedipsos and Thessaloniki! I do not remember the ship. Any technical information? Photos?

Delfini Aug 29 1953.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Είναι το μετέπειτα ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ του Καβουνίδη. Μετασκευασμένη κορβέτα τύπου flower, που όταν πρωτοήρθε ονομάστηκε ΣΥΡΟΣ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Είναι το μετέπειτα ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ του Καβουνίδη. Μετασκευασμένη κορβέτα τύπου flower, που όταν πρωτοήρθε ονομάστηκε ΣΥΡΟΣ.


Thanks Ari. I knew the answer was simple... So *Aekaterini* was working in Evoikos in the 1950s, eh???  Who could believe this...  Thanks

----------


## Appia_1978

Τα δρομολόγια Ιταλία - Ελλάδα του *1975*, από το Baedeker:

*Piraeus - Brindisi*
- *Adriatica* -> San Marco / San Giorgio

*Piraeus - Bari*
- *Adriatica* -> Enotria

*Piraeus - Venedig*
- *HML* -> Apollonia

*Piraeus - Brindisi - Ancona*
- *Epirotiki* -> Odysseus

*Patras - Korfu - Brindisi*
- *Hellenic Italian Line* -> Patra Express / Brindisi Express

*Patras - Igoumenitsa - Korfu - Brindisi*
- *HML* -> Egnatia / Poseidonia
- *Adriatica* -> Appia
- *Fragline* -> Georgios

*Patras - Brindisi - Ancona*
- *Karageorgis Lines* -> Mediterranean Sea

*Patras - Korfu - Ancona*
- *Amoudi Lines* -> Oinoussai

*Igoumenitsa - Korfu - Otranto*
-* R Linea* -> Roana

*Igoumenitsa - Korfu - ... - Rijeka*
- *Jadrolinija* -> Ilirija / Liburnija

*Korinth - Ancona*
- *Trans Tirreno Express* -> Espresso Cagliari
- *Amoudi Lines* -> Oinoussai (μόνο Απρίλης & Μάιος)

----------


## Ellinis

> *Patras - Korfu - Brindisi*
> - *Hellenic Italian Line* -> Patra Express / Brindisi Express


Aυτό το Patras Express δεν το έχω ξανακούσει, ξέρουμε κάτι παραπάνω για αυτό; Το Brindisi Express ήταν το πρώην Μαριάννα/Χρυσάνθεμο.




> *Patras - Korfu - Ancona*
> - *Amoudi Lines* -> Oinoussai


Αμούδι; Έχει κάποιο νόημα η λέξη αυτή;

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Patras - Korfu - Ancona*
- *Amoudi Lines* -> Oinoussai

_I am equally confused as ellinis and my German, English, Italian and French Googles do not show anything by this name....
_ 
*Igoumenitsa - Korfu - Otranto*
-* R Linea* -> Roana

_Also please tell me something about Roana_

----------


## Ellinis

Για το Roana δες εδώ

----------


## esperos

> Τα δρομολόγια Ιταλία - Ελλάδα του *1975*, από το Baedeker:
> 
> *Piraeus - Brindisi*
> - *Adriatica* -> San Marco / San Giorgio
> 
> *Piraeus - Bari*
> - *Adriatica* -> Enotria
> 
> *Piraeus - Venedig*
> ...


 
Υπάρχουν  ανακρίβειες  στην  λίστα  αυτή.

----------


## esperos

> Aυτό το Patras Express δεν το έχω ξανακούσει, ξέρουμε κάτι παραπάνω για αυτό; Το Brindisi Express ήταν το πρώην Μαριάννα/Χρυσάνθεμο.
> 
> 
> 
> Αμούδι; Έχει κάποιο νόημα η λέξη αυτή;


 
Πιθανώς  να  εννοεί  το  ΠΑΤΡΑ  της  HELIT  Eυθυμιάδη.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Αμούδι; Έχει κάποιο νόημα η λέξη αυτή;


For the record, my Google shows "amoudi" as an Arab word "el amoudi"

----------


## Appia_1978

Παιδιά, γιατί τόση ανησυχία; :mrgreen:

Παρέθεσα τη λίστα, ακριβώς όπως την αναφέρει στο βιβλίο. Το Πάτρα Εξπρές είναι της HELIT, άρα υποθέτω ότι έχει απόλυτα δίκιο ο Έσπερος!

Η λέξη Amoudi, δε σημαίνει απολύτως τίποτα στα Γερμανικά ... 
Ήλπιζα, ότι κάποιος από εσάς θα μας διαφώτιζε  :Wink:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Παιδιά, γιατί τόση ανησυχία; :mrgreen:
> 
> Παρέθεσα τη λίστα, ακριβώς όπως την αναφέρει στο βιβλίο. Το Πάτρα Εξπρές είναι της HELIT, άρα υποθέτω ότι έχει απόλυτα δίκιο ο Έσπερος!
> 
> Η λέξη Amoudi, δε σημαίνει απολύτως τίποτα στα Γερμανικά ... 
> Ήλπιζα, ότι κάποιος από εσάς θα μας διαφώτιζε


No discord whatsoever... I am trying to find out what this Amoudi Lines was....

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Schedule on August 14, 1958 (Dekapentavgoustos)

Aug 14 1958.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Από το καταπληκτικό βιβλίο 

"Handbook for Travellers in Greece" του 1854, 

παραθέτω παρακάτω ορισμένες σελίδες με τα δρομολόγια προς την Ελλάδα.

Όπως θα διαπιστώσει κανείς, οι Αγγλικές εταιρείες προσανατολιζόταν περισσότερο στα Επτάνησα, τα οποία αποτελούσαν τότε το δοξασμένο *Ηνωμένον Κράτος των Ιονίων Νήσων* **
Αντίθετα, οι Γαλλικές και προπαντώς Αυστριακές εταιρείες, εξυπηρετούσαν κυρίως το πρώιμο Ελληνικό κράτος και την Οθωμανική Αυτοκρατορία. 
Υπήρχαν βεβαίως και εξαιρέσεις, όπως π.χ. τα ενδοεπτανησιακά δρομολόγια του Αυστριακού Lloyd! Σημειωτέον, ότι κάθε περαιτέρω πληροφορία για αυτά τα δρομολόγια θα ήταν άκρως καλοδεχούμενη!!!

Οι εναλλακτικές λύσεις που είχε κανείς τότε για να έρθει στην όμορφη πατρίδα μας ήταν:

1. Με την ξακουστή P&O από την Αγγλία στη Μάλτα και από εκεί με τα ταχυδρομικά ποστάλια της Royal Mail για Ζάκυνθο, Πάτρα, Κεφαλλονιά και Κέρκυρα.
2. Με Γαλλικά πλοία για τη Μάλτα και έν συνεχεία για Πειραιά, Σύρο, Σμύρνη και Κωνσταντινούπολη.
3. Και βεβαίως, ως καλύτερη λύση προτείνονται τα δρομολόγια του Αυστριακού Lloyd από τη Τεργέστη για Κέρκυρα και Πειραιά ή εναλλακτικά για Κέρκυρα, Ζάκυνθο, Σύρο, Σμύρνη και Κωνσταντινούπολη. Από τη Σύρο υπήρχε ανταπόκριση για τον Πειραιά.
¶λλα δρομολόγια του Αυστριακού Lloyd ήταν από Τεργέστη για Αγκώνα, Μπρίντιζι, Κέρκυρα, Κεφαλλονιά, Ζάκυνθο, Πάτρα έως το Λουτράκι. Από εκεί, τους επιβάτες παρελάμβαναν άμαξες οι οποίες τους πήγαιναν΄μέχρι την απέναντι ακτή του Σαρωνικού. Εκεί επιβιβαζότανε ξανά σε πλοία για το υπόλοιπο του ταξιδιού μέχρι τον Πειραιά.
Και τέλος, υπήρχε και η ταχεία γραμμή Τεργέστης - Αλεξάνδρειας με στάση στην Κέρκυρα, την πρωτεύουσα του Ιονικού κράτους.

Handbook_for_travellers_in_Greece_1.jpg

Handbook_for_travellers_in_Greece_2.jpg

Όπως θα δείτε, στην επόμενη σελίδα γίνεται αναφορά στα ενδοεπτανησιακά δρομολόγια του Αυστριακού Lloyd καθώς και στην ... αγονή :mrgreen: ... γραμμή των ατμόπλοϊων της Ιονικής κυβερνήσεως. 
Πιστεύω, ότι κάπου είχα διαβάσει ότι τα ονόματά τους ήταν Επτάνησος και Ιονία. Διαθέτει μήπως κανείς σας περισσότερες πληροφορίες για την προέλευσή τους ή/και τη μοίρα τους;

Handbook_for_travellers_in_Greece.jpg

Ελπίζω το θέμα, σχετικά με τις πρώτες ακτοπλοϊκές συνδέσεις της Ελλάδος, να ενδιαφέρει και θα προσπαθώ κάπου κάπου να το συμπληρώνω με νέα στοιχεία  :Wink: 

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την προσοχή σας!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

I am aware of this Traveller Guide and there are numerous others on the Web thanks to a service of Google... What you uploaded is extremely interesting. It shows that people had a life and traveled a lot even in the 1850s. The ports of call are often fascinating.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Από το καταπληκτικό βιβλίο 
> 
> "Handbook for Travellers in Greece" του 1854, 
> 
> παραθέτω παρακάτω ορισμένες σελίδες με τα δρομολόγια προς την Ελλάδα.
> 
> Όπως θα διαπιστώσει κανείς, οι Αγγλικές εταιρείες προσανατολιζόταν περισσότερο στα Επτάνησα, τα οποία αποτελούσαν τότε το δοξασμένο *Ηνωμένον Κράτος των Ιονίων Νήσων* **
> Αντίθετα, οι Γαλλικές και προπαντώς Αυστριακές εταιρείες, εξυπηρετούσαν κυρίως το πρώιμο Ελληνικό κράτος και την Οθωμανική Αυτοκρατορία. 
> Υπήρχαν βεβαίως και εξαιρέσεις, όπως π.χ. τα ενδοεπτανησιακά δρομολόγια του Αυστριακού Lloyd! Σημειωτέον, ότι κάθε περαιτέρω πληροφορία για αυτά τα δρομολόγια θα ήταν άκρως καλοδεχούμενη!!!
> ...


_IONIA_

_Ionia_ was built in 1836 by Fletcher Fearnall of Limehouse. (see painting below). It had just 220 tons, a length of 39 m and a service speed of 8.5 knots. She was transferred to the _Septinsular Republic_ in 1839 and was used for inter-island voyages.

Fletcher 1800s.jpg

Well, here is something interesting about _Ionia_. It comes from the 1843 Minutes of the British Parliament!

Ionia.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Σε υπερευχαριστώ φίλε Νικόλα!!!

Για το Ιονία δεν ξέρω, αλλά πιστεύω ότι κάπου είχα διαβάσει, ότι το Επτάνησος ταξίδευε ακόμα κατά την Ένωση και απέκτησε Ελληνική σημαία.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Σε υπερευχαριστώ φίλε Νικόλα!!!
> 
> Για το Ιονία δεν ξέρω, αλλά πιστεύω ότι κάπου είχα διαβάσει, ότι το Επτάνησος ταξίδευε ακόμα κατά την Ένωση και απέκτησε Ελληνική σημαία.


I forgot to thank you yesterday for uploading all this information that led to my checking again records from the Ionian or Septinsular republic. What a great article you started....  Perhaps some day we should collect all this in one small volume!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Σε υπερευχαριστώ φίλε Νικόλα!!!
> 
> Για το Ιονία δεν ξέρω, αλλά πιστεύω ότι κάπου είχα διαβάσει, ότι το Επτάνησος ταξίδευε ακόμα κατά την Ένωση και απέκτησε Ελληνική σημαία.


I have been able to identify only one _Eptanisos_ passenger ship of that period. But she was built after the union with Greece, in 1879. She had 120 tons and belonged to the _Xenos Line of Syros_, so I doubt if it is the same ship. There are two early (as early as 1860) _Eptanisos_ ships but they are listed as cargo ships.

----------


## Appia_1978

Καλημέρα Νικόλα,

πιστεύω, δεν είμαι σίγουρος, ότι στο αφιέρωμα του Τζαμτζή στον Εφοπλιστή υπήρχε μια μικρούλα αναφορά στα Ιονικά ατμόπλοϊα. 

Δυστυχώς δεν το έχω πρόχειρο.




> I have been able to identify only one _Eptanisos_ passenger ship of that period. But she was built after the union with Greece, in 1879. She had 120 tons and belonged to the _Xenos Line of Syros_, so I doubt if it is the same ship. There are two early (as early as 1860) _Eptanisos_ ships but they are listed as cargo ships.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Καλημέρα Νικόλα,
> 
> πιστεύω, δεν είμαι σίγουρος, ότι στο αφιέρωμα του Τζαμτζή στον Εφοπλιστή υπήρχε μια μικρούλα αναφορά στα Ιονικά ατμόπλοϊα. 
> 
> Δυστυχώς δεν το έχω πρόχειρο.


Thank you Appia_1978

*IONIA AND EPTANISSOS: TWO IONIAN PASSENGER SHIPS*

Based on our collective memory as well as several references mentioned above as well as the A. Tzamtzis February 1997 insert in _Efoplistis_, we seem now to have a better appreciation of these two important Ionian/Greek passenger ships

_Ionia_

My research: _Ionia_ was built in 1836 by Fletcher Fearnall of Limehouse. It had 220 tons, a length of 39 m and a service speed of 8.5 knots. 

She was transferred to the _Septinsular Republic_ (Dimokratia tis Eptanissou) in 1839 and was used for inter-island voyages.

Tzamtzis' information: _Ionia_ (ex _Aghios Petros_ (sic)) had 230 tons and 120 HP. She is listed as having been bought by _Elliniki Aktoplo&#239;a_ in 1860 (the text actually says 1960 which is obviously a typographical error).

_Eptanissos_

My research produced nothing

Tzamtzis' information: _Eptanissos_ (we spell with "ss" in English to avoid a pronunciation as Eptanizos (!)) had 631 tons and 120 HP. She was bought also by by _Elliniki Aktoplo&#239;a_ in 1860. A drawing/picture is given, but it looks like a much smaller ship, perhaps no more than 200 tons. _Eptanissos_ was bought by McDowall & Barbour in 1893.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

The previous travel guide was from 1854. Here is one from 1845:
The _Handbook for Travellers to the Ionian islands , Greece, Turkey, Asia Minor and Constantinople,_ published in 1845 by John Murray.

And from it, we get a nice idea of how long it took to go from Otranto to Corfu (from 12 hours to several weeks!) and other great tidbits...  I think the funniest was that the captain was expected to be invited to breakfast and dinner at the expense of the passengers!!!

Handbook for Travellers 1845.jpg

Travel 1845.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
Αυτές ήταν εποχές!!! 

Πάντως, εάν καταλαβαίνω σωστά το εν λόγω άρθρο, στο Οτράντο πηγαίνανε Ιταλικά *και* Ιονικά πλοία της γραμμής.

[quote=Nicholas Peppas;205392] I think the funniest was that the captain was expected to be invited to breakfast and dinner at the expense of the passengers!!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
> Αυτές ήταν εποχές!!! 
>  Πάντως, εάν καταλαβαίνω σωστά το εν λόγω άρθρο, στο Οτράντο πηγαίνανε Ιταλικά *και* Ιονικά πλοία της γραμμής.


Yes, both Ionian and Italian. The reviewer feels the Ionian were better! Note that the main purpose of voyages with ships at that time was the transfer of letters and other post matter... Isn't this how Cunard started his business?

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Thank you Appia_1978
> 
> *IONIA AND EPTANISSOS: TWO IONIAN PASSENGER SHIPS*
> 
> Based on our collective memory as well as several references mentioned above as well as the A. Tzamtzis February 1997 insert in _Efoplistis_, we seem now to have a better appreciation of these two important Ionian/Greek passenger ships
> 
> _Ionia_
> 
> My research: _Ionia_ was built in 1836 by Fletcher Fearnall of Limehouse. It had 220 tons, a length of 39 m and a service speed of 8.5 knots. 
> ...


I have now identified a source of information about these ships.  It is mentioned in http://www.tovima.gr/default.asp?pid...&dt=12/01/1997




> *Νίκου Σ.* *Βλασσόπουλου:* *Η ναυτιλία των Ιονίων Νήσων (1700-1864),* Ελληνική Ευρωεκδοτική, Αθήνα 1996, 2 τόμοι * Α' τόμος, σελ. 511, Β' τόμος, σελ. 329.
> 
> Φέτος βγήκε το δίτομο βιβλίο του *Νίκου Στ.* *Βλασσόπουλου* _Η ναυτιλία των Ιονίων Νήσων (1700-1864)_ από την Ελληνική Ευρωεκδοτική. Στον πρώτο τόμο παρακολουθούμε την εξέλιξη της ιονικής ναυτιλίας από το 1700 ως το 1864 και ο συγγραφέας αποκαθιστά τη μεγάλη της ανάπτυξη σε σχέση με αυτήν των νησιών του Αιγαίου για την αντίστοιχη περίοδο. Στον δεύτερο τόμο παρακολουθούμε κυρίως την υποδομή και το περιβάλλον μέσα στο οποίο η ναυτιλία των Ιονίων νήσων αναπτύχθηκε. Το έργο αυτό παρουσιάζει περισσότερο από καθετί άλλο στο κοινό έναν τεράστιο πλούτο αρχειακού υλικού που ο συγγραφέας έχει ανακαλύψει σε αρχεία της Ιθάκης, της Κεφαλλονιάς και της Κέρκυρας, στα Γενικά Αρχεία του Κράτους, στα Αρχεία της Βενετίας και στα Αρχεία της Αγγλίας (Public Record Office).

----------


## Appia_1978

Thank you very much Nichola!

I tried to order this two books a couple of weeks ago but unfortunately, it was not possible ...
Does someone know, if this great books can still be found in Athens?





> I have now identified a source of information about these ships. It is mentioned in http://www.tovima.gr/default.asp?pid...&dt=12/01/1997

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Thank you very much Nichola!
> 
> I tried to order this two books a couple of weeks ago but unfortunately, it was not possible ...
> Does someone know, if this great books can still be found in Athens?


Please when you find out let me know. My sister in Athens is trying to find a copy for me as well but in vain  N

----------


## gtogias

> Please when you find out let me know. My sister in Athens is trying to find a copy for me as well but in vain N


Αν και ήδη θα τα γνωρίζετε, εναλλακτικά ίσως να σας ήταν χρήσιμο το βιβλίο-μελέτη που εξέδωσε ο ΕΛΙΑ (http://www.elia.org.gr/) , το:

 "ΠΟΝΤΟΠΟΡΕΙΑ: Ιστορικός Νηογνώμονας, Ποντοπόρα ιστιοφόρα και ατμόπλοια, 1830-1939" των Τζελίνα Χαρλαύτη και Νίκου Βλασσόπουλου.

Τα υπόλοιπα δύο της σειράς (Πλωτώ και Ευπόμπη) είναι τουλάχιστον εξαιερετικά.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Αν και ήδη θα τα γνωρίζετε, εναλλακτικά ίσως να σας ήταν χρήσιμο το βιβλίο-μελέτη που εξέδωσε ο ΕΛΙΑ (http://www.elia.org.gr/) , το:
> 
>  "ΠΟΝΤΟΠΟΡΕΙΑ: Ιστορικός Νηογνώμονας, Ποντοπόρα ιστιοφόρα και ατμόπλοια, 1830-1939" των Τζελίνα Χαρλαύτη και Νίκου Βλασσόπουλου.
> 
> Τα υπόλοιπα δύο της σειράς (Πλωτώ και Ευπόμπη) είναι τουλάχιστον εξαιερετικά.


Euxaristw kai gi' auth thn plhroforia. Etoimazw megalh paraggelia apo thn Ellada. Mia-dyo erwthseis akomh. Axizei na agorasw to kainourio vivlio tou Foustanou? Kai poios einai o titlos tou vivliou gia ta nauagia, tou Ntounh?  Eyxaristw  N

----------


## gtogias

> Euxaristw kai gi' auth thn plhroforia. Etoimazw megalh paraggelia apo thn Ellada. Mia-dyo erwthseis akomh. Axizei na agorasw to kainourio vivlio tou Foustanou? Kai poios einai o titlos tou vivliou gia ta nauagia, tou Ntounh? Eyxaristw N


Καλησπέρα

Εννοείς το βιβλίο του Φουστάνου για την επιβατηγό ναυτιλία, Ένας αιώνας ελληνικά επιβατηγά πλοία?

Αν ναι, τότε κατά την πρόσωπική μου άποψη αξίζει, με μόνο μειονέκτημα την έλλειψη τεκμηρίωσης στις φωτογραφίες, μιας και οι πιο πολλές είναι χωρίς λεζάντες. Περιέχει όμως υλικό ανεκτίμητο σε πολύ προσεγμένη έκδοση.

Τα βιβλία του Ντούνη είναι:

Τα ναυάγια στις ελληνικές θάλασσες 1900-1950, Τόμος A
Εκδόσεις Finatec, ISBN 960-86590-5-1

Τα ναυάγια στις ελληνικές θάλασσες 1951-2000, Τόμος B
Εκδόσεις Finatec, ISBN 960-86590-6-X

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Καλησπέρα
> 
> Εννοείς το βιβλίο του Φουστάνου για την επιβατηγό ναυτιλία, Ένας αιώνας ελληνικά επιβατηγά πλοία?
> 
> Αν ναι, τότε κατά την πρόσωπική μου άποψη αξίζει, με μόνο μειονέκτημα την έλλειψη τεκμηρίωσης στις φωτογραφίες, μιας και οι πιο πολλές είναι χωρίς λεζάντες. Περιέχει όμως υλικό ανεκτίμητο σε πολύ προσεγμένη έκδοση.
> 
> Τα βιβλία του Ντούνη είναι:
> 
> Τα ναυάγια στις ελληνικές θάλασσες 1900-1950, Τόμος A
> ...


Eyxaristw para poly. Paraggelontai kai ta dyo (tria)!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε gtogias, πάμε πίσω στα 1960 για να δούμε τα δρομολόγια της γραμμής *Ραφήνας-Καρύστου-Μπατσίου* και *Ραφήνας-Στύρων.*
Είχαν δημοσιευτεί στο φύλλο της 3ης Ιουνίου 1960 της εφημερίδας *"ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ"*  και αφορούσαν τους μήνες *Ιούνιο, Ιούλιο, Αύγουστο και Σεπτέμβριο 1960.*

Σαν ένα μικρό ευχαριστώ.

Φίλοι *Ellinis* και *Nicholas Peppas*, εκτός από το γνωστό μας *"ΡΕΝΑ"*, στη γραμμή Ραφήνας-Στύρων συναντάμε το "ατμόπλοιον" με το όνομα* "ΣΤΕΛΛΑ",* πρόδρομο του *"Καστριανή Κέας".

* Μέχρι τη δεκαετία του '80 πρέπει να γίνονταν δρομολόγια από τη Ραφήνα για τα Στύρα, είτε με παντόφλες, είτε με πλοία κλειστού τύπου.

*Φίλοι, φεύγουμε την Τετάρτη στις 10:15 π.μ. από Ραφήνα για Κάρυστο-Γαύριο-Μπατσί-Γαύριο-Ραφήνα-Στύρα .....*

Δρομολόγια Ραφήνας Καρύστου Μπατσίου.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Φίλε gtogias, πάμε πίσω στα 1960 για να δούμε τα δρομολόγια της γραμμής *Ραφήνας-Καρύστου-Μπατσίου* και *Ραφήνας-Στύρων.*
> Είχαν δημοσιευτεί στο φύλλο της 3ης Ιουνίου 1960 της εφημερίδας *"ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ"*  και αφορούσαν τους μήνες *Ιούνιο, Ιούλιο, Αύγουστο και Σεπτέμβριο 1960.*
> 
> Σαν ένα μικρό ευχαριστώ.
> 
> Φίλοι *Ellinis* και *Nicholas Peppas*, εκτός από το γνωστό μας *"ΡΕΝΑ"*, στη γραμμή Ραφήνας-Στύρων συναντάμε το "ατμόπλοιον" με το όνομα* "ΣΤΕΛΛΑ",* πρόδρομο του *"Καστριανή Κέας".
> 
> * Μέχρι τη δεκαετία του '80 πρέπει να γίνονταν δρομολόγια από τη Ραφήνα για τα Στύρα, είτε με παντόφλες, είτε με πλοία κλειστού τύπου.
> 
> ...


Poso exoume allaxei... Alla einai kai 49 xronia pleon!  N

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Φίλε gtogias, πάμε πίσω στα 1960 για να δούμε τα δρομολόγια της γραμμής *Ραφήνας-Καρύστου-Μπατσίου* και *Ραφήνας-Στύρων.*
> Είχαν δημοσιευτεί στο φύλλο της 3ης Ιουνίου 1960 της εφημερίδας *"ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ"*  και αφορούσαν τους μήνες *Ιούνιο, Ιούλιο, Αύγουστο και Σεπτέμβριο 1960.*
> 
> Σαν ένα μικρό ευχαριστώ.
> 
> Φίλοι *Ellinis* και *Nicholas Peppas*, εκτός από το γνωστό μας *"ΡΕΝΑ"*, στη γραμμή Ραφήνας-Στύρων συναντάμε το "ατμόπλοιον" με το όνομα* "ΣΤΕΛΛΑ",* πρόδρομο του *"Καστριανή Κέας".
> 
> * Μέχρι τη δεκαετία του '80 πρέπει να γίνονταν δρομολόγια από τη Ραφήνα για τα Στύρα, είτε με παντόφλες, είτε με πλοία κλειστού τύπου.
> 
> ...


Filtate Antwnh

To _Stella_ htan fysika o gnwstos _Panormiths_ pou phge sthn Symh akai Rodo meta. Htan _Stella_ apo to Martio 1958 mexri to Noembrio 1960. Efoplisths htan enas Sarris.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Filtate Antwnh
> 
> To _Stella_ htan fysika o gnwstos _Panormiths_ pou phge sthn Symh akai Rodo meta. Htan _Stella_ apo to Martio 1958 mexri to Noembrio 1960. Efoplisths htan enas Sarris.


As  	  _FJELLSTRAND_ before she came to Greece (23 years old)

Fjellstrand.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε καλέ.
Πολύ σημαντική η αποκάλυψη της ταυτότητας του πλοίου.
Πλέον, αναζητούμε κάποιες εικόνες από το σύντομο πέρασμα του πλοίου από τη Ραφήνα.

----------


## Black Flag

> 


Βλέποντας αυτό, θυμήθηκα μια ταμπέλα στην Παλιά Εθνική Οδό Λάρισης - Αθηνών, στο ύψος του εργοστάσιου ζαχάρεως στην Λάρισα, υπήρχε ταμπέλα μέχρι και το 1999 περίπου που έγραφε Ferry Boat Volos - Syria 64 km...

----------


## Tsikalos

Οι πόλεμοι οδήγησαν στο πάγωμα της Γραμμής? (Γιουγκοσλαβία-μέση ανατολή) ή γενικώς δεν τράβηξε όσο περίμεναν?

----------


## george_kerkyra

Ναυτικά πρακτορεία και δρομολόγια το 1875  στην Κέρκυρα

----------

